# Wireless Credit Card Machines



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

Even though it's "wireless" my unit saves it to the computer and then I plug it in at the end of the day and batch it out. It it absolutely amazing. If I meet someone downtown or they don't have their check book no worries I'll take your VISA right now! It is great!


----------

